# Figured i would post a crap load of my pics



## WCKEDMIDAS

breeding pair of jags i brought back from florida canal system
this is my female midas when i got her








this is her now








wild caught tex from texas friend caught and sent me


----------



## WCKEDMIDAS

[/IMG]








































fry from wild jags there gone now 








chren alta pike or comonly called gold spangled pike


----------



## WCKEDMIDAS

male midas

me wishing i had a larger tank when i was in florida
















channa gachua aka dwarf snakehead








polypterus palmas


----------



## WCKEDMIDAS

male fh when i got him








apox month and a half latter








curent of him need a better pic for him


----------



## WCKEDMIDAS

polypterus palmas, and polypterus ornate
















female fh


----------



## WCKEDMIDAS

one of the jag fry i kept








polypterus senegalis
















uro from florida


----------



## WCKEDMIDAS




----------



## icedizzle

wow that is a tight set-up you have.







good job


----------



## WCKEDMIDAS

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v355/wck...as/P1010025.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## piranhasrule

thats some incredible fish you have


----------



## WCKEDMIDAS

dont have the oscars or the green tex no more but i do have the wild caught tex still its only maybe 2 inchs total lenth if it lucky
The fish in the pics are split up between three tanks. my 150 , , and 65 have the majority. I also go tmy polleni in a ten gasl and moved my tex to another little tank for right now


----------



## WCKEDMIDAS

forgot to mention i got a empty 75 , 3 twenty gals and a 5 gl empty and im building a POND THIOS SPRING OUT OF CEMENT . 8X4X4 WITH A 7 X 2 WINDOW IN THE FRONT OF IT freaking caps lock


----------



## MR.FREEZ

lots of beauts man


----------



## Novato

Nice collection!


----------



## Roger

Novato said:


> Nice collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]892740[/snapback]​


Indeed, thats a whole lot of fish


----------



## pamonster

sweet! great setup! Nice looking fish!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Awesome collection you got bro. Love the Polys!


----------



## WCKEDMIDAS

these pics were taken in the past two days


----------



## WCKEDMIDAS

i forget wich one but a couple of these have my polleni first pics i ever got of it


----------



## WCKEDMIDAS

thanks for the compliments everyone


----------



## jonscilz

awesome fish collection man...


----------



## Death in #'s

dam that is some sweet ass collection of fish


----------



## Avatar~God

i love your jag. i was thinking about setting a tank up with some


----------



## Cichlidae




----------



## Gordeez

Sumbitch!
Those are some Badass Looking fish.
My Fav. has to be those White Midas.








Im a try and catch a wild Texas this Year :nod:


----------



## Kory

Very nice fish


----------



## Ccoralli

wow, you have a crap ton of beautiful fish. i noticed you have a TSN/Red-tail Hybrid, do you know how big they get? recently saw one in a store and i'm curious


----------



## NIKE

lots of cool fish


----------



## WCKEDMIDAS

Wow its been long time sinc ei been on the site. Wish i still had all them fish. Miss them . Wow Hows everyone been


----------



## AKSkirmish

Hows it going man...Long time no see here thats for sure........

Cheers


----------



## Guest

Would love to see some updated pics of your fish if possible? Did you ever get around to building that pond?


----------



## WCKEDMIDAS

Nah no pond but i got this now

































































these were in it but got killed by some jags i had 

































































this is whats in it now











































































just some random pics of it









































































this is what it looked like befor i moved it to my house








The setup is 6 and half feet long. 7 foot tall. 2 foot front to back deeper in one end of it then the other. Has a waterfall in it. Im running two ehiem proIIs on it. And a jebao ehiem pro II knockoff love it just as mush as my ehiems. And have two powerheads in it with sponges on them. One the ehiems sprays the water on front of waterfall.
friend of mine had threw three jags and his lungfish in it when i first filled it up. He was supose to take them back never did. Long story short. two nice cichla, a jurense catfish, and a lima shovlenose ended up geting killed or eaten

This is what im growing out in a difrent tank to go in the habitat.


































































The fish in begining of this thread ended up dieing from a power outage after i delt with a busted tank. It was a sad time for me beleve me. After everything died i stayed away from hobby for a few years till i got this habitat


----------



## Smoke

Wow


----------



## bob351

holy sh*t























that setup for the water dragon... im speachless i have always wanted a hybrid fish tank and reptile terrarium...

i guess this only leaves me with this...







i want your fish and setups


----------



## WCKEDMIDAS

Its a basalik lizard not waterdragon. This is the lizard that can run on water . Its cool as hell when he does it. Trips me out every time. The cichla im growing out for it. Ones a brokopondo i got from wess fugupuff. other two i beleve are ocells and i think the one in my big tank is a orino. The three small cichla are growing out with a bleekeri large spot. and jurense catfish. Sitting here watching my habitat i beleve my salvini bout to lay some eggs. Im considering adding a waterdragon to the habitat also. My basalikis a male . So thinking bout geting a female waterdragon. I dont think they can bred. But if they can i think it would be cool. Also basalik lizards dont like being handled real real skitish
heres a few pics of other little fishys i got in difrent little tanks.









































































my son at the tilted kilt he loved it








































front of watefal where water sprays it


----------



## balluupnetme

Beautiful collection of fish but your lizard setup is my favorite !


----------



## AKSkirmish

just some random pics of it









































































this is what it looked like befor i moved it to my house








The setup is 6 and half feet long. 7 foot tall. 2 foot front to back deeper in one end of it then the other. Has a waterfall in it. Im running two ehiem proIIs on it. And a jebao ehiem pro II knockoff love it just as mush as my ehiems. And have two powerheads in it with sponges on them. One the ehiems sprays the water on front of waterfall.
friend of mine had threw three jags and his lungfish in it when i first filled it up. He was supose to take them back never did. Long story short. two nice cichla, a jurense catfish, and a lima shovlenose ended up geting killed or eaten

This is what im growing out in a difrent tank to go in the habitat.


































































The fish in begining of this thread ended up dieing from a power outage after i delt with a busted tank. It was a sad time for me beleve me. After everything died i stayed away from hobby for a few years till i got this habitat
[/quote]

I watched you walk through this whole setup over at MFK when you bought it-

Talk about an inspiration........Beautiful man......


----------



## WCKEDMIDAS

Thank you everyone. I keep evolving it . I wana get live plants in it . Plan on adding a shelf on right side of waterfall i wana put a peice of SOD on the shelf so it can actualy have grass grow . Figure i would throw bunch nightcrawlers in the grass. let them live in it. And add a couple prothos plants think i spelled it right.


----------



## bob351

i love how the bass stay where the water goes deep

just like bass in a real lake staying close to the drop offs

awesome job i am very jealous i have always wanted a setup like that


----------



## WCKEDMIDAS

well my three smaller cichla died. I put a glass vase with gold trim in tank it looked cool. Well it leached something into the tank . lost three cichla. bunch of loachs and a butterfly pleco
sad sad week.
Should have 4 more cichla by end of week woot


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

Sorry for your loss... Anyway you have an amazing collection...


----------



## amazonjungle

I love the cats


----------



## His Majesty

good to see you posting some more on here









you have such a nice collection







thanks for sharing


----------



## CyberGenetics

Love the snakehead!


----------

